# Qualität Objektive on Tamron, Sigma, Canon?



## slownick (25. Dezember 2003)

Hey leute, 

ich würde mir gerne ein Zoom-Objektiv für eine Canon EOS 300V. Also ich bin Anfänger und besitze zwar noch nicht mal diese kamera, aber würde mir diese jttz geren kufen, und eben ein gutes Objetiv (hauptsächlich lanschaft, aber auch portrait ist interessant). Der Brennweitenbereich sollte so bei 28-105 liegen. Nun frage ich mich ob es da qualitative Unterschiede zwischen denen von Canon und z.B. denen von Tamron oder Sigma gibt. Kennt jemand Testberichte von führenden Zeitschriften, oder hat sonst Erfahrung?


----------



## mortimer (21. Januar 2004)

Tag auch !

Besorg Dir "fotomagazin" , Februarausgabe.
Da ist ein Special dabei: Objektivtest

Die haben eigentlich die zuverlässigsten Tests in der Magazinbranche, d.h. sie übernehmen nicht einfach das Werbematerial der Hersteller (=ihrer Inserenten).
Grundsätzlich habe ich bei Fremdherstellern mit Sigma die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber verallgemeinern läßt sich das nicht. 

Ich vereinbare bei jedem Objektivkauf eine kurze Probezeit, um das Ding zu testen. 1 Film reicht dafür.
Habe auch schon mal ein Tamron zurückgegeben...

Als Anfänger kannst Du es aber ruhig lockerer angehen. Wenn Du Body und Objektiv als Paket kaufst, kommst Du sicher billiger weg als bei Einzelkauf.
Vergiß nur nicht auf einen guten UV- Filter !


mortimer


----------



## roter ludwig (26. Januar 2004)

*sigma uc III*

Ich bin wie du gerade erst in die Fotografie eingestiegen,  und zwar mit einer gebrauchten nikon f 60 für 100 Euro. Habe dann auch vor der Objektivwahl gestanden und wusste nicht so recht was zu tun ist, weil jeder was anderes gesagt hat. 

Ich habe mir dann schließlich bei Technikhaus24 im Netz für 100 Euro ein neues Sigma UC III 28-105 3,8-5,6 gekauft. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, obwohl ich keine Vergleichmöglichkeiten hab. Aber die Bilder sind kontrastreich mit guter Farbwiedergabe, das Objektiv wird sehr robust und ist exakt bedienbar, der Autofocus fuktioniert ohne Probleme. 
Kannst ja mal in einen Laden gehn und dir das Teil angucken, es steht fast überall rum. Nur kaufen würde ich es wie gesagt, im Internet. Die Fotoläden verlangen sehr viel mehr. Dafür hast du den Service persönlicher vor Ort, aber im Endeffekt schicken die es warscheinlich auch irgendwo hin.

Es gibt einige Reviews im Netz aus dem englischsprachigen Raum, eigentlich kann keiner von denen was negatives sagen. Aufgrund dieser fast durchgängig guten Reviews habe ich mich dann letztendlich auch entschieden. 


http://www.photo.net/ezshop/product?product_id=1207

http://www.photographyreview.com/


Grüße,

Rainer


----------



## d-lyx (26. Januar 2004)

Hola, 

Den ehemals schlechten Ruf haben die Objektive von Sigma, Tamron etc. teilweise zu unrecht. Die Qualität der Optiken isz mittlerweile so nah an z.b. original-Nikkoren dass man den Unterschied nur noch dann erkennt, wenn mann ganz genau hinsieht, danasch sucht, und etwas finden möchte.

Ich habe meine Presse-Nikon (F90X) für eben diesen Zweck komplett mit Sigma bestückt, und bin vollauf zufireden. Schön Es gibt nicht die 3d-Messung mit Geschwindigkeitsvektor wie bei den Original D-Nikkoren, aber wer braucht so was schon? Höchtens wenn ich bei nem Formel-1-Renne mitten auf der Bahn stehe. 
Gerade wenn man die Objektive nicht steuerlich absetzen kann, sind Sigmas und Tamrons absolute Alternativen.


----------

